
Ask HN: What do put on your public GitHub? - kryptonic
I want to polish up my GitHub as I&#x27;m currently looking for work. I currently have a few Repos on my GitHub, each with a number of forks as it&#x27;s quite useful generic code - which is why I put it there in the first place.<p>But I have a number of little apps I&#x27;ve built when testing new frameworks, etc. Not anything useful that would be forked, but perhaps employers would still like to see that on my GitHub? It shows I have experience with various libraries and languages at least.<p>Thoughts?
======
dudul
When I find a candidate's GH profile I just check if he/she has at least a
handful of repos that are not just forks that they never touched. If I really
need experience in a specific language I'll look to see if one of the repos
uses it, maybe browse the code real quick to see what it's about, and that's
it.

I rarely dive into the code. And, TBH, while having a GH profile will get you
a few points, not having one is not eliminatory in my book.

------
andrewmcwatters
Forks are 99% of the time visual pollution to me, regardless of whether or not
you can filter it down to sources. The more forks I see on someone's page, the
more likely I've found that they probably never create anything of their own
that's meaningful to share.

I really only ever care about seeing what someone has created. I don't wanna
see their vast collection of forks with no contributions.

